

Look over the watchmakers' shoulders - devNoise
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwpP_s8LV_Y

======
devNoise
I'm a person that still wears a watch and the effort that goes into hand
crafted watches amaze me. These are definitely out of my price range.

